# Pick up truck bike rack ideas



## 13pumps (Jun 16, 2006)

Does anyone know of a good source for a pick up truck (in bed) bike rack that allows transport with the wheels left on? Any pictures or info will be appreciated. I tired of putting wheels on and off. I alway transport at least 2 bikes and usually 3. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)

www.mojowheels.com


----------



## KevinB (Oct 5, 2004)

I like the Thule Insta-Gator. You need one Insta-Gator for each bike that you want to carry.










It's kind of expensive, but the bikes are held firmly and loading and unloading is quick and easy.


----------



## Last Child (Jun 28, 2006)

*Insta-Gator*

Is a good, easy to use, and quick setup and take down. Its what I use...but mine is a "Sportworks" brand. Cost about $100.


----------



## KevinB (Oct 5, 2004)

Wannabe MtBiker said:


> ...but mine is a "Sportworks" brand.


Actually, mine are too. When I heard that Thule was buying out the Sportworks consumer division, I quickly purchased a second Insta-Gator just in case Thule decided to discontinue them. Thankfully they didn't; the Insta-Gator is a great product.


----------



## Aaron65 (Aug 1, 2006)

I have used motorcycle tie down straps in the past and they work great. If you are carrying two bikes then strap one down on each side (seat stay to bed hook towards the outside) and a bungee between the two bikes at the seatpost will hold it.


----------



## 3034 (Apr 12, 2006)

http://www.recrac.com/bikeRack.html

Work great, lockable


----------



## gdunha (Sep 10, 2004)

*Pvc*

Do a search on Yahoo with PVC and bike rack. There are plans on how to make one. I have a three bike rack and it works well and it was cheap.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

kazlx said:


> www.mojowheels.com


thick blanket does the same thing

or

use a wood rack ( 2 X 6's ) make tire width rectangle boxes enclosed by one big box


----------



## zzsean (Nov 3, 2004)

13pumps said:


> Does anyone know of a good source for a pick up truck (in bed) bike rack that allows transport with the wheels left on? Any pictures or info will be appreciated. I tired of putting wheels on and off. I alway transport at least 2 bikes and usually 3. Thanks in advance.


I had a custom rack made by a local welder that I like a lot.


----------



## jdp526 (Apr 21, 2006)

*Rec-rac*

I bought two Rec-rac brackets for $55 and use one for each bike. The brackets clamp to side of truck bed w/o having to drill any holes. Here is their link, : https://recrac.com/bikeRack.html


----------



## Jordansrealm (Jun 1, 2006)

simple tie-downs


----------



## HJB (Apr 27, 2004)

How about one of these from Lowes

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=56284-37521-PSB-2L&lpage=none

Just put it up against the front wall of the bed and ratchet strap in place.

Could also double as indoor storage, actually I suppose that's it's primary purpose.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

You might try a search... this topic has been covered multiple times.

My solution (I use fork mounts for my road bikes):


----------



## pitmang1 (Sep 11, 2005)

Saw the idea for this rack on another forum. Mine works well for three bikes, but the plan can easily be altered for two or four. A bungee cord can hold everything in place.


----------



## koko85 (Mar 18, 2005)

question about the Dakine one---how do the bikes not slide around when you put them over the gate?? is there some kind of straps???


----------



## blacknblue (Aug 1, 2006)

zzsean said:


> I had a custom rack made by a local welder that I like a lot.


That is a SWEET setup. Great way to transport bikes and other gear without needing a step ladder to reach the rides.

Any commercial versions of this on the market?


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)

koko85 said:


> question about the Dakine one---how do the bikes not slide around when you put them over the gate?? is there some kind of straps???


For shuttling or short trips, they stay put. For getting to the trail or on long drives I just use a ratchet tie down around the seat post and to the two eyelets on the inside of the bed.


----------



## Demonsmasher (Aug 1, 2006)

skiahh said:


> You might try a search... this topic has been covered multiple times.
> 
> My solution (I use fork mounts for my road bikes):


What type of towers do you have on your turck and pole sizes? I have a S-10 ZR2 that I am in the proccess of building the same thing. So far I have some old yakima rail riders I got off of ebay and some yakims ssr bike carriers. Looking for poles now before I drill the towers on the truck. How is your mounted?


----------



## summud (Jul 26, 2006)

*saw this too*

http://www.scbikeracks.com/detail.php

seems cool but about as pricey as the others, Im diggin the PVC though!


----------



## rocpyro (Feb 7, 2005)

Tie downs, just like a dirtbike


----------



## Jim Hike (Jul 31, 2010)

Try the WheelWally, WheelWally - Truck-Mounted Bike Rack - Wheel Attachment System, it does require drilling small (1/4") holes but it is very secure and bike loading is fast.


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

Jim Hike,

You've created a nice product there. But digging up 6-year old threads for spamming purposes sucks. Please stop.

Thanks.


----------



## Jim Hike (Jul 31, 2010)

OK, understood.


----------



## 900Black (Apr 16, 2012)

Check this sites. pretty good deal I got mine from them few months ago and tell you what, great people to deal with. Dig in:

Hitchanything.com under bike racks
onsaleramps.com under Bike rack/ hitch bike rack


----------



## Jim Hike (Jul 31, 2010)

Well, the "product" was developed by me, so I am (now) aware that I am not supposed to be promoting it here.


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

My complaint isn't that you are promoting your product, its that the last post in this thread was from 2006.

For what its worth, despite the modest fee, I think you will have better success posting in the classifieds than you will here.


----------

